
Gevent botocore (async) - supernihil
https://github.com/sloev/async_botocore/blob/master/aws_lambda_async_invoke.py
======
supernihil
[author speaking]

Use gevent with botocore to call aws services in a nonblocking fashion.

by using gevent Pool and Pool.spawn() you can wrap execution of botocore in
greenthreads.

.

a few important notes:

always monkey.patch_all as first thing in your app (really first, like Main
first, top first, just first, first, first :-)

let each greenthread have its own connection, this worked for me. So create a
function for calling aws services and inside this function; create your
connection

use pool.join(timeout=n) to check if the queue is empty

use pool.full() to check if there is room in the pool for a new job

keep running greenthreads in a list to check their results later on

